# ride capo vs burton cartel vs raiden blackhawk vs salomon chief



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

for a never summer legacy. what does everyone think. it's tough to choose between bindings these days when they're all so similar. i'm open to other suggestions also, but i prefer something with canting.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

im riding the blackhawks... i like the mini discs... i like the ratchets. i got them for the canting. but i feel the foam is too soft and isnt keeping my foot canted. thinking of going to 390 bosses.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I've got the Cartels on my SL and its a sweet pairing. I prefer them to the Targas I used briefly. The Capos were not on my radar when I purchased and I'm a little pissed because they seem like a great binding that would have matched well. No experience of the Raidens or Salomons.

You can't go wrong with Burton bindings, other than avoiding Burton probably makes you cooler.


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

My vote goes to the Blackhawks. Got them on my Proto and love them.

Good response and possibly the best ratchets around.


----------

